# 2018 2X4 Challenge



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For this years 2X4 Challenge I made a pair of RH,and LH wooden C-Clamps out of an 8' long 2X4.

The first picture is the inspiration I found on the internet, and then just went from that for my own version. I bought the 1" 8 tpi. lead screw all thread from McMaster Carr along with the matching nuts.

The pictures pretty much explain the build.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding Herb...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Next Pics


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looking better all the time...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Good job, Herb. Those will come in handy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Any idea what the pressure applied at the jaws is, Herb? Must be huge!
I wish I had had a pair of those on countless past occasions; the reach is phenomenal. I don't think I have any way of getting that far into a piece I'm working on.
Great job!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, that's a loooooong reach clamp. I always like seeing your 2x4 challenge project every year. This is pretty neat, and I guess you could make it reach farther and open wider if you wanted to. Not going to mar or dent the surface either.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant Herb thanks for taking the time to show us.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As always Herb I'm impressed by your ingenuity.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job Herb. Look like they would get the job done. This is a good solution for deep reach clamps, I know I can't afford the store bought ones.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Nice job Herb. Look like they would get the job done. This is a good solution for deep reach clamps, I know I can't afford the store bought ones.


Mike, someone said you had enough money to burn a wet Mule. :laugh2:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> For this years 2X4 Challenge I made a pair of RH,and LH wooden C-Clamps out of an 8' long 2X4.
> 
> The first picture is the inspiration I found on the internet, and then just went from that for my own version. I bought the 1" 8 tpi. lead screw all thread from McMaster Carr along with the matching nuts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Herb. The other day I really needed a couple of deep reach clamps. I am going to make two of these now so I will have them next time.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pretty neat, I like em. Did you have an application in mind when you made your clamps?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now that looks like a shop project with some bite to it. How handy would it be having a set or two hanging on the wall? Great idea and implementation. Gives new meaning to "wood" clamps.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

They look great Herb,good job as usuall


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love your 2 x 4 challenges!!! Neat.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent story-telling photos, Herb. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An excellent photo-shoot of a first class project Herb.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree, those could often come in very handy, Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

CORRECTION, You guys probable all ready figured it out, but should have read 1/2" X 8 tpi lead screw, not 1" 8 tpi.

You are correct in that when you need them or could use them, it is too late to make them. The glue is wet and you need a little extra reach to get to the back side to apply some pressure. It isn't too often, but would sure help at times. The nice part is you can customize them the way you want,they are such a simple principal.

Glad everyone liked the post,
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the picture I missed:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Amazing craftsmanship as always Herb


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

You may not need them often, but when you do, you need them bad. Nice solution. More so for the soft jaws.


----------

